
Ask HN: Where is Paul Graham? - allfou
Where is Paul Graham these days? What does Paul do on a daily basis? Is he still working full time at YC?
======
hoodoof
Maybe he has "called in rich".

------
apsec112
Don't have any inside knowledge, but I think he said on Twitter that he was
taking an extended vacation in the UK, where he was born.

